# Tempting food for unwell dog



## willhegofirst (21 October 2009)

Can anyone suggest food to tempt out little poorly JRT, he quite likely has bowel cancer, is due back to the vet next week and is on antibiotics at the mo, but has a very small appitite. the vet put him on dry puppy food I have tried cooking fish, mince beef, and giving him caeser dog food, all of which he eats for one feed, if encouraged then won't touch.
I want to give him the best chance, but will not let him suffer, he is 11yrs old.


----------



## kerilli (21 October 2009)

pasta? rice? sardines in tomato sauce (my jrts lurve this), chicken is the absolute best thing if you can afford it, mine all adore chicken, incl chicken fat. umm, hard boiled egg goes down well too in small pieces, maybe in a bit of milk, perhaps with tiny bits of bread.
fingers crossed for the little guy. *hugs*


----------



## Maesfen (21 October 2009)

Same as Kerrilli plus milky rice pudding, Weetabix, macaroni cheese, anything he fancies to keep his strength up really; if that means jam butties, let him have jam butties.  Vibes for the poor boy.


----------



## WandaMare (21 October 2009)

shreds of chicken with little bits of chopped up ham mixed in? Used to feed my little terrier this when she got older and it was the only thing to tempt her. on a good day she would also eat some rice mixed in with it. also dogs love cheese so i used to sometimes give her nice dog food eg caesar, with a little bit of grated cheese on the top. probably not the healthiest diet but when they are fussy its difficult i know  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 wishing him all the best x


----------



## showjumpinglover (21 October 2009)

rice and chicken?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (21 October 2009)

Aww - hope he picks up. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Get some Bovril and make up little cups of it with boiling water and cool a bit - feed either on its own or pour over his biscuits. As it is made from beef it smells yummy and is good for him.


----------



## Bearsmum (21 October 2009)

If you know anyone who shoots a bit of Bunny got my Lab eating when he was poorly with cancer, just the smell of it cooking got him interested. Anything gamey really, some pheasant, pigeon etc, I mixed with a few cooked vege.

Can't believe I suggested rabbit - sorry bunnies everywhere I love you really  
	
	
		
		
	


	





JDx


----------



## EPRider (21 October 2009)

Slivers of liver and gravy.


----------



## Puppy (21 October 2009)

Popple's absolute favourite is tinned tuna (in sunflower oil), she's a picky eater at the best of times, but would eat that till she goes pop. The other thing she loves is soft boiled eggs (not so keen on hard boiled), or scrambled eggs. Hope your little one picks up. xx


----------



## numptynoelle (21 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Aww - hope he picks up. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Get some Bovril and make up little cups of it with boiling water and cool a bit - feed either on its own or pour over his biscuits. As it is made from beef it smells yummy and is good for him. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Defo agree with the Bovril, my mum's old pooch loved it! Scrambled eggs also used to get her eating too, quite often mixed in with Bovril - minging but got her eating! Vibes for the poor boy


----------



## slimjim (21 October 2009)

Tinned fish e.g. tuna.  Also cooked white fish e.g. cod.   Peanut butter, in small quantities if desperate ( - somebody will probably tell me it's poisonous now!).  Cheese/a small quantity of butter can be tempting too.

See if your vet will recommend Ipakitane or something.  It reduces nausea which can put dogs off their food.


----------



## willhegofirst (21 October 2009)

Thanks everyone will get some bovril for him tomorrow and try him on some of the other things, tuna sounds a good idea, I know it sounds mean, but we have a couple of squirrels in the freezer, maybe I will cook on of thoses what do people think?
Many thanks for the vibes and hugs really need them, he has gone down hill so fast.


----------



## Nettle123 (22 October 2009)

Sounds daft but our very poorly dog was tempted with grilled sausages


----------



## camilla4 (22 October 2009)

Thumbs up for the bovril and anything gamey.  My Lab gets tinned pilchards in tomato sauce once a week and I've never seen a dog go so berserk for something!  Even for a Lab, she goes batty for these.


----------



## Elle123 (22 October 2009)

sprats. if there are any shop near you that do the BARF diet they'll have minced pigeon, rabbit etc. My dogglets love sardines and sprats. Also one for weetabix. Goats milk, thats a probiotic too if not lactofree milk is good. ham and pasta.
Try anything really (that isnt harmful)
Hope ur doglet gets better  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Elle
x


----------

